# Co2 problems



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Having some problems with my co2 and it's driving me nuts. I have a 20 lbs cylinder with an air products regulator and fabco needle valve. I had it running perfect for a month with a lime green drop checker. Came home from work 4 days ago to find almost no flow. I readjusted to get about 5 bps and it stays there for a couple hours then slows until it stops and needs to be turned up again. This has been happening every couple hours now where I have to keep turning it up or the flow stops. Can someone please give me an idea as to what I'm missing?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

maybe there is a leak somewhere?
try spraying your components with soapy water to see if there are any bubbles.
You can put the tank on a scale too, to see if its losing air that way aswell.

Other than that, faulty regulator?


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I've taken the whole thing apart and put back together trying to figure this out. Regulator output stays at 30 psi and I can really blast the co2 if I want. I just don't get why it worked so well then one day just stopped but it seems to be related to the fabco needle valve. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you using a disc atomizer? They need to be constantly clean.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm using a house water filter that I drilled a hole in the top for a barb. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

How old is the needle valve? People have had similar problems when they need to be cleaned. 

The problem is not really consistent with a leak. Once set, even with a leak, you can maintain enough pressure to have everything working, only to find an empty tank two weeks later.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Or perhaps the better question, have you run the tank dry in the last month? If you want to eliminate a clog, you can start by removing the bubble counter, and try to blow it out by turning the C02 on/off through a couple of short bursts.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

The needle valve is less then 2 months old. I'm about ready to give up I've tried everything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, in my experience, pulling apart the components is usually fine.. pulling apart the needle valve without any instruction on hand usually has terrible results. I would go over to the bar report, there are tons of instructions posts up there, and I'm sure you can find on on your model needle valve. Though as before, i would just try blasting it out. It could be sediment from a tank run dry, it could be pipe dope, or it could be some silicone tape.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. When I get home tonight I will give it a try. I'm still on my first tank but I did use Teflon tape on the threads so I will check to see if any got in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Problem found. The inside of my solenoid is melted and I can only blow air through it if I shake it. It's a fabco that is in the how to guide on the forum and only lasted 2 months. Anyone know where I can get a decent one and quick before the algae completely takes over my tank? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

Really pulling my hair out now. I replaced the solenoid and do see an improvement. The problem now is when I first turn it on everything seems to work fine, but after about an hour the bubble rate starts to go down and I notice the bubbles will stop for a second then a bunch come out all at once and it just keeps repeating. Eventually it will get down to 1 or 2 per minute until I turn it up again or shut the co2 off for a couple hours. What am I missing? I dissembled everything and resealed every fitting and have checked for leaks but cant find any. Tank pressure is 900 and output on my regulator is set to 30 and remains there.


----------



## Rmwbrown (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry Roger, I got nothing... I'm using Burkert exclusively.. yet to have a problem with them. Don't worry about leaks, in my experience, even with a leak the system will run fine.. you just wake up and find your tank dry.


----------



## Rogerc (Jan 31, 2012)

I've made a bit of progress. I can at least get the drop checker lime green again consistently but I still get a bunch of bubbles at a time then it stops for a couple seconds and continues again. It's almost like there is pressure holding the co2 back until it builds up enough to overcome it then repeats. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## diagnosis (Dec 14, 2011)

I wonder if by any chance the needle valve is slowly closing while under pressure. I have an NV 55 as well, and have never had any issues like you are having. if I remember correctly, on the plastic adjustment knob there are two allen screws. One is the screw to hold the knob in place, and the other is a set screw. I forget exactly which is which, but I am sure a quick search will answer this. 

Try tightening the set screw next time you set up your flow rate, and see if it helps. 

Graham.

Edit: I just realized I posted before realizing there was a second page of updates.


----------

